# Vaccine - new Residencia.



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry if this is covered elsewhere ... I could not find anything similar.

So, as a new resident in Spain with the obligatory prIvate healthcare, how do we get the vaccine?

I don‘t think private healthcare providers will offer it - and being under state retirement age we don’t have access to the Spanish healthcare system.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Localizer said:


> Sorry if this is covered elsewhere ... I could not find anything similar.
> 
> So, as a new resident in Spain with the obligatory prIvate healthcare, how do we get the vaccine?
> 
> I don‘t think private healthcare providers will offer it - and being under state retirement age we don’t have access to the Spanish healthcare system.


I don't think we know yet...

Vaccination starts on Sunday. I haven't read anything saying whether those without access to state healthcare are included - though neither have I read anything to say that they are excluded.









Sanidad decide quién será la primera persona en vacunarse en España y dónde se realizará


Una interna y un trabajador de una residencia de Guadalajara recibirán las primeras vacunas el próximo domingo a partir de las 08:30 horas.



as.com


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think any resident will be excluded but it may be a good idea to get on the padrón ASAP if you aren't already, so they know you exist! For example our ayuntamiento gave out free masks to everyone on the padrón.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't think any resident will be excluded but it may be a good idea to get on the padrón ASAP if you aren't already, so they know you exist! For example our ayuntamiento gave out free masks to everyone on the padrón.


Thats probably good advice. I guess it depends how they role it out. Will it be organised by local authorities or sanidad? At the moment its not clear. I cant see each health centre phoning every client when its our time to go. Would be a huge task. I imagine it will be more a mass thing but whether it will involve showing the SIP so it's registered on our records or not, i have no idea.

If you have private cover, it may be worth speaking to them. They may well not cover it but they may give advice on how to get it. 

Having said that, despite being in the health system, ive always maintained private cover too (only because my other half gets sanitas cover dirt cheap through work and its a handy thing to have). Sanitas emailed me some time ago and said that they will cover covid tests twice a month until further notice if i need it. So maybe insurance companies will get involved in some way with vaccines. No idea.

Im sure the authorities will announce everything clearly when the plan is in place.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't think any resident will be excluded but it may be a good idea to get on the padrón ASAP if you aren't already, so they know you exist! For example our ayuntamiento gave out free masks to everyone on the padrón.


We got onto the Padron earlier this year - so we are reachable by that route. My medical provider is thinking abut their response!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Junta de Andalucia has information on their website about the sites where vaccination will take place, probably the other regions will have published similar information. I haven't seen any information yet about how appointments will need to be made or how/whether people who are not covered by the public health system will be able to access it. 










Salud prepara 45 puntos en Atención Primaria de vacunación contra el Covid-19 y 37 en hospitales


Coordina 177 equipos con 526 enfermeras para dispensar la vacuna contra el coronavirus




www.juntadeandalucia.es


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Thats probably good advice. I guess it depends how they role it out. * Will it be organised by local authorities or sanidad? *At the moment its not clear. I cant see each health centre phoning every client when its our time to go. Would be a huge task. I imagine it will be more a mass thing but whether it will involve showing the SIP so it's registered on our records or not, i have no idea.


By comunidad autonomo.
The first people to be vaccinated will be residents of homes for the elderly and the workers attached to those residences.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

To comply with residency requirements PHI must provide cover equivalent to the state health system without exclusions or co-payments.

That being the case then it must be their responsibility to provide vaccinations on the same age and category basis as the government plan.


----------



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

Pesky Wesky said:


> By comunidad autonomo.
> The first people to be vaccinated will be residents of homes for the elderly and the workers attached to those residences.


What has that got to do with the question?

Go to your local Town Hall and ask them what you need to do and who to contact. Don’t go book yourself into an old people’s home.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> The Junta de Andalucia has information on their website about the sites where vaccination will take place, probably the other regions will have published similar information. I haven't seen any information yet about how appointments will need to be made or how/whether people who are not covered by the public health system will be able to access it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Junta also has eight mobile units, one for each province, which will be visiting the smaller towns. I guess due to the stringent storage requirements of the Pfizer vaccine this might not take place until the Astra Zeneca vaccine has been approved and distributed. 

For the seasonal flu vaccine, the health service works in conjunction with the Ayuntamientos to make sure everyone eligible knows what to do. Information is distributed via social media, posters and local clubs and organisations, as well as TV and radio announcements. I’m confident we’ll get to know when our turn comes round!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I see there are warnings about fake letters arranging vaccination appointments circulating. Its is believed to be a scam aimed at older residents so take care!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I think common sense will be the deciding factor and everyone will get the vaccine whether public or private health care. It is in the interests of the whole country that the majority of the country are vaccinated to help beat the virus, that is what really matters. The vaccinea are cheap and certainly far cheaper than treatment.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

As Covid vaccine program gets started in Spain, what happens next?


When will the vaccine take effect? How will citizens be notified of their immunization date? A summary of what we know so far about the campaign, which officially began on Sunday




english.elpais.com








> *What happens for those people with private health insurance?*
> The vaccination will be free and will be administered by the National Health System in the order that the Health Ministry establishes.


Make sure you're on the padrón, people, at your current address.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> As Covid vaccine program gets started in Spain, what happens next?
> 
> 
> When will the vaccine take effect? How will citizens be notified of their immunization date? A summary of what we know so far about the campaign, which officially began on Sunday
> ...


Does it state the ages of those registered? All the ones around here in the first phase were contacted by their health centre.


----------



## Jenny Jitterbug (Aug 26, 2020)

Isobella said:


> Does it state the ages of those registered? All the ones around here in the first phase were contacted by their health centre.


Not sure the pardon is completely accurate. There are many on it that died years ago that the town hall are reluctant to remove because they would lose coffers from Madrid.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> Not sure the pardon is completely accurate. There are many on it that died years ago that the town hall are reluctant to remove because they would lose coffers from Madrid.


Well, that just means they won't turn up for their vaccine........hopefully


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jenny Jitterbug said:


> Not sure the pardon is completely accurate. There are many on it that died years ago that the town hall are reluctant to remove because they would lose coffers from Madrid.


This is why letters are sent out periodically for people to confirm their continued residency at that address. If they don't confirm in person, they are removed from the padrón.


----------

